# Pics of Elelphantypus Welsh



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, maybe he is cuter than I remember. He sure looks at home with DD, and that makes him all the more beautiful to me. Check out those HUGE soulful eyes.





































So...here he is. Poor old fella looks like someone ran out of pony parts and stuck a horse head on him. But he is sweet, and has a cool little cart pulling trot that will be easy for Kara to learn to sit and may even earn him some notice if we show. He is super seet, and yes, I admit...

Very cute. :happy:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe you see something that I don't but he's flipping adorable. 
That looks like a Welsh head to me.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I know, I kind of think he is too, lol. Shh, don't tell anyone!!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ummmm, I think he is a lovely pony, I entirely fail to see where you might think he's ugly! That's a beautiful face he has and darling little ears and, other than looking a little old, the rest of him is fine too! I think you landed a real catch - if he's half as sweet as his expression, he's a keeper!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think his previous owner was right. You get him in shape and get his tail and mane tidied up (ack..someone took scissors to his mane), he'll be a perfectly respectable show pony. And perfect for USPC. Your daughter looks adorable with him too.

Time to hit Justforponies.com! I haven't cleaned out my tack shed yet but will be soon.

Caroline just saw the pictures and said, "OMG, he's SO CUTE!" The girl knows her ponies and she thinks he's adorable too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

He is DARLING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

oh....he's soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

He is stunning! Just a beautiful lil Welsh!! 
Your daughter will have many memories with the beautiful lil guy.


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

How wonderful every kid should have a pony to love!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

That is a cute pony, I fail to see what is wrong with him, he's got the cutest ears and very big eyes and is just cute as a bug.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

He's adorable, cute pony face.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

He's a cutie, glad it finally worked out!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you should stop talking bad about the poor pony  When it comes to a safe, trustworthy pony for your child to learn on looks shouldn't even be a consideration.

Now, you go apologize to that poor pony young lady! I hope you haven't hurt his feelings 

eta - OH! And he's not even ugly!?!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

*Squeeeeee* He is adorable! :cute:. I was expecting this ugly little fellow and instead I see those big soulful eyes and that cute pony body, how could you say he is ugly :nana:. I am so glad you finally found the right fellow for your little girl, he is the pony I wish I could have had at her age. I have been following what happened with the mare and my heart broke, but when I heard about this fellow I hoped against hope he was the one.

So glad it worked out and he is finally HOME!

Justine 
PS: Can you give me a big hug from me? He looks like a teddy bear pony .


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think he's an adorable little pony! :thumb: And your daughter looks happy too.

I bet with him being a little older, he is more mellow and will turn out to be the best little horse your daughter could have :goodjob:


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

There is nothing ugly about that pony. He is just too cute.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Becky, it's time to see the eye doctor. That pony is lovely and, so is your place.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe he didn't look so hot because your eyes were still tearing up over the gorgeous arab that couldn't be? That is the only good excuse I can think of for calling this gentleman ugly.

He's adorable! and congrats to you. Delighted that he's home.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

What everyone else said!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

It is so strange. When I went to see him at the camp, his head seemed ginormous, his nose a strange shape, he looked fat to boot. When I went to pick him up, THIS is what I find. 

No worries, even if he was as homely as I seem to recall him being, it wouldn't have mattered one bit. He treats my daughter well and seems safe and reliable and that makes him prettier than any pure-bred, registered ANY breed.  I admit, I do want to eat him with a spoon. I do wonder what was going on the day I saw him? Could very well be exactly what Cathleen said; I had my heart set one way and was dragged kicking and screaming another. 

We checked his teeth and he didn't fall over, so that is a huge plus.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I was expecting something very different! He's gorgeous!!

Maybe not the most refined, dish-faced Welsh head ever, but I don't think it even looks big. I agree with the others - pull his mane, tidy him up a bit, and your dd will have the fanciest pony in the ring!

Congratulations!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> We checked his teeth and he didn't fall over, so that is a huge plus.


snort! good laugh this morning. Glad to see your humor is back.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

hmmm - maybe you haven't dealt with Welsh before - that is a typical Welsh section A/B head. He is lovely - and section A's and B's are GREAT ponies for kids


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

But if you are going to show him, you need to leave his mane grow out. (although you may not have M&M rules over there)


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Nope...not seeing ugly at all


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

hoggie said:


> hmmm - maybe you haven't dealt with Welsh before - that is a typical Welsh section A/B head. He is lovely - and section A's and B's are GREAT ponies for kids


A & B? Nope, never really seen a welsh in real life before this, maybe that is why I think he looks a bit odd! He followed us all the way to the gate, like a big puppy. He truly is sweet. I need to find some pony paints so DD can commence with the defacing of his butt. 

I don't know why they cut his mane...:awh: Hope it grows back soon.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

They are so precious together!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

This Welsh looks a lot like yours IMO:










Cute guy you got there!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Super cute pony! Did your dd squeal with delight?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

At this point the surprise was over, sadly. She had to go with me to haul him, bt she made sure he had an apple snack in the trailer and big kisses on his trunk. I mean, nose. (LOL, just kidding)


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for clearing up the mystery...He looks like a true "Schoolmaster"...So good for your girl & you...A wonderful find..! GrannieD


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I only see one thing missing......a unicorn horn. He is adorable! I love how cute your daughter is. She does look like she could be just a little bit sassy up there on her new mount. They are going to make a great pair!

Carla


----------



## Bluegrasslady (Jul 11, 2012)

Welshies are lovely. Don't see them terribly often either which is a shame. They tend to have very kind natures. I do have a question about that other horse you guys had tried that I think fell over when your neighbor looked in her mouth- did you ever figure out what the deal was with her?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. Hope he likes his new quarters.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, all. DD went on a quick pony-ride, we don't have his tiny bridle set up yet so I just led him. He is super awesome. I forgot he had been doing pony rides at a local petting zoo last summer. I have been letting DD do the forbidden; she calls him with treats. I want him to associate HER with All Things Good.

Bluegrass Lady, there is an arabian illness, I can't recall now what it is called...cerebrular something where part of their brains are not fully developed causing this exact behavior. Poor poor baby. At least I know she will be cared for in her forever home. There are so many many things it could have been...this seems to match the closest, though. I will definitely be treading a bit more carefully around my next arab choice.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't think calling a pony with treats is bad, I'd just put them in a bucket or something and give them to him that way, just to prevent any pushiness because she's still so young.
We give treats to our horses with no problems at all. we did have one get a little pushy with sugar cubes so we stopped giving him sugar and the problem was solved.

Our very successful and wonderful dressage trainer constantly treats her horses (and horses in training) with Starlight mints and carrots and the horses never get pushy or naughty.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be putting him on Majesty's Flex wafers to keep his joints a little more comfortable...he sounds like a bowl of Rice Krispies when he stretches. DD can give him those for a daily treat once I get them.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't been on here much but did keep an eye on our horse shopping experience. I think our pony is adorable. The first thing I saw were those eyes and sweet little ears. Your daughter is one lucky little lady. Congrads!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I grew up on a buckskin version of that pony and he was the BEST. honestly, ppl in the area still talk about him, he was just the most loving, kind and FUN pony ever!! when it was time to get a pony for my own kids, I just never found one, esp. when all them were measured against "pony". yup, his name was 'pony.' He was 34 when he passed, and had cushings.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You found a good one there, he is a beauty! And your DD looks very happy!!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I think hes adorable!


----------

